# Whiskers!!!!



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody's whiskers are about the same although they may not hang down quiet as far, but Cody has two really long eyebrow hairs, one on each eyebrow.

You got one beautiful dog there!
Connie and Cody.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Yup! We have lots of whiskers. I, too find it quite wonderful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Cody'sMom said:


> Cody's whiskers are about the same although they may not hang down quiet as far, but Cody has two really long eyebrow hairs, one on each eyebrow.
> 
> You got one beautiful dog there!
> Connie and Cody.


Diesel has the same crazy eyebrow hairs! I have to trim them every once in a while because they curl down right into his eyes! I always laugh and say it runs in the family because my Dad has the same crazy eyebrow hairs that he won't trim... 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh yeah....Rocket's got all kinds of crazy whiskers. At least he's grown into them, as well as the eyebrow hairs.  It was really pretty hilarious when he was about 6 months old.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Tanner has a crazy face full of whiskers lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear too!!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's a pic that show's off Rocket's whiskers, but especially his eyebrow hairs...


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> Here's a pic that show's off Rocket's whiskers, but especially his eyebrow hairs...


Wow! Those crazy eyebrows! I've seen 'em too... Diesels curl under though so I have to cut them. I think its great!!!! All the "feelers" they have. Rockets a handsome boy 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley has long whiskers too. He has one that I have to keep trimmed otherwise it goes in his eye. All the other whiskers grow out from his face like normal but this one grows straight up. But of course, it is Bentley after all


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby has alot of whiskers, but we refer to them fondly as his "old grey moustache" with him being a senior.


----------

